
Singapore rolls out Covid tracing tokens - neom
https://www.bbc.com/news/av/world-asia-54206824
======
andreareina
More about the tokens[1], [2]. I don't know where the BBC is getting the idea
that the tokens record location data.

[1]
[https://www.bunniestudios.com/blog/?p=5820](https://www.bunniestudios.com/blog/?p=5820)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23601180](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23601180)

[2] [https://hackaday.com/2020/06/25/teardown-of-the-
singaporean-...](https://hackaday.com/2020/06/25/teardown-of-the-singaporean-
covid-19-tracetogether-token/)

